# Hmph!



## pani (Sep 23, 2014)

Mama is up and about typing on her computer, and we are just sitting in our cage! Normally mama lets us out as soon as she is up! Today she says she can't because there is an "inspection", whatever that means. She did a lot of cleaning and said that it is better if we stay inside of our cage until the "inspection" person comes. HMPH. 

~ Felix


----------



## bunnyman666 (Sep 23, 2014)

Trix here-

Your job is to rattle the cage bars and throw things whilst the inspector person is in the hutch. This is to make certain s/he know how unfair your mummers is. Maybe inspector person will let you out.


----------



## blwinteler (Sep 23, 2014)

Are mama has inspection too! but she dussent know if today or tamarow or da next day. She sez we cans come out at 5 at night. I fink dat is a long tyme. Dus da inspection meen mama will be in trubble cuz da department is messy? Mama wuz sick and it got very messy. We dussent want mama in trubble.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Sep 25, 2014)

We gets inspections too. Mama says that inspections are for see ifs hoomins are keeping to the rules and not be bashing up the poperty, somefing like that. Sometimes popertys get messy but she doesn't thinks your mama will get in big troubles for messy. Maybe the inspector will be crank and grumps about the messies, but hes not allowed to be too mean to your mama bouts it! Otherwise bunnies are legally allowed to bitey his bottum hard, trust me I am lawyer bunny.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Sep 25, 2014)

Trix here-

He calls Mummers "the General" and "the Inspector". She doesn't have different uniforms for each job. Also, when Mummers tells Dumpy to do things, he does this weird thing with his hands that looks like birds tweeting. Hmmmm... is Mummers like all of the other inspectors? She always asks Dumpy for a cup of tea; is that what a General or an Inspector asks for?


----------



## whiskylollipop (Sep 25, 2014)

I not knows...but my mama is always asking dada to "boll the jug" so she can haves some tea too. What exactly are tea anyways?? Can't be as good as bannanaananas.


----------



## pani (Sep 25, 2014)

Tea is not strawbizzles, so I don't care what it is!

Mama seemed happy with the inspection lady, but most importantly we are allowed outs again. Mama knows how it works. 

~ Clementine


----------



## bunnyman666 (Sep 25, 2014)

Tea is some weird drink Mummers has Dumpy make for her. She doesn't like American tea, she says English is the only good stuff. She has her Mummers send some over, then tells Dumpy that he has to get some from Whirled Market. Mummers is almost as obsessed with team as I am woth Timmy hay.


----------

